# Having trouble keeping higher humidity levels in my tanks



## MissMeliss (Oct 11, 2011)

Now that the fall has hit and winter is on it's way I am starting to worry more...
In the summer I was having no problems keeping my tanks at the proper humidity levels.
Both tanks have mesh lids & plantation soil for bedding, I have to mist them heavily almost daily and my hygrometers are only reading 65... My room is generally pretty warm due to all the heaters I have (For my snakes & T's)
I am thinking about trying live plants...if anyone has some suggestions/help it would be greatly appreciated.
I am getting worried about my girls, one is going to be molting very soon...


----------



## Drakk (Oct 11, 2011)

Increased water dish size or covering more of the top are easy fixes if u haven't tried those.
Could also wet down a corner of the cage a bit.


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 11, 2011)

to keep my cages humid i go to Home Depot and buy these plastic picture frame glass cover thing (I don't really know how to describe it but it is what covers the picture) and i will cut it so it can fit the tank. i buy a hindge and a little knob for cabinets. After cutting everything i drill holes into it for air flow (how many depends on what i will be keeping in the tank) then i hot glue everything onto the tank. You may want to buy a little latch so depending on what you will keeping in there doesn't get out. I keep my A. avic and S. subspinipes like this and they do great. And for less humidity for my G. rosea or my OBT i keep them with a mesh lid so humidity doesn't build up. 

As for the cost of supplies you can get everything for about $20 maybe less

Feel free to ask if you have any questions you can pm me since i am not on this section of the forum very often. good luck =)


----------



## skar (Oct 11, 2011)

Have you tried syran wrap ?
cheap and easy way to add humidity by sacrificing the ventilation.


----------



## BrettG (Oct 11, 2011)

Clear packing tape on the screen,from the INSIDE.It is how I can maintain 70%+ if needed here in the desert.


----------



## awolfe (Oct 11, 2011)

I used black electrical tape to cover vents in a horizontal tank turned vertical and added a live plant that I washed well from walmart. The live plant adds extra humidity and with me misting the tank and her water dish it keeps the levels up. I also have my A. Metallica in our bathroom,.


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 11, 2011)

what kind of plant is it? Depending on the plant it will need more light I know pothos is the best and what many people use.


----------



## awolfe (Oct 11, 2011)

Pothos. Its been in the cage about 8 months now. Give or take. I just buried the terracotta pot in the substrate


----------



## Josh Perry (Oct 11, 2011)

awolfe said:


> Pothos. Its been in the cage about 8 months now. Give or take. I just buried the terracotta pot in the substrate


That sounds like a great idea did you add any fertilizer to it?


----------



## awolfe (Oct 11, 2011)

Nope. When the plant dies I will replace it.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 11, 2011)

really i dont think you need to be worried..my humidity in the winter gets horrible too, i just use a humidifier, and make sure all the water bowls are always full, and do a little overflowing and misting....and as far as the hygro, pitch it...or atleast just use it for basic ballpark humidity....they arent very accurate at all...you can set 3 beside eachother and they will all be different...basically you just need to get a feel for what seems right with humidity...


----------



## Ben Oliver (Oct 11, 2011)

live plants will help out a lot to keep your humidity up and you may want to try to cover your top with a some tin foil or food wrap you can even use plexiglass


----------



## MissMeliss (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you very much to everyone who replied. 
I had tried glass lids and the humidity/moisture levels sky rocketed in the opposite direction. So I tried the just covering the mesh lids with plastic wrap & it has helped a great amount! Again thanks to everyone for your help!


----------

